#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  "Подвергать крестовому походу"

## Евгения Горенко

При переводе книги с английского получился такой кусок:


_Это не значит, что тебя следует обращать в какую-то веру или подвергать чьему-то крестовому походу, пока у тебя не останется и тени сомнений относительно своих убеждений. Мы не говорим о людях без сомнений, которые становятся рьяными крестоносцами, готовыми за свои верования пожертвовать собой._ 

Что можно сказать о форме изложения?

----------


## Dron

НЕкоторые  буддисты готовы пожертвовать собой, боддхисаттвы, например.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Тут не про смысл, а про форму. 

Это переводческие заморочки.

----------


## До

А можно ли улучшать этот текст не зная что там в оригинале?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Хорошо.
Можно ли говорить "подвергать крестовому походу"? 
Говорится ли так?

----------


## Юй Кан

Нет, по-русски так не говорят. Проверьте поисковиком?
Крестовый поход (*на что-либо* и *против чего-либо*) объявляют.
Кроме того, мне не известно ни одного случая, когда крестовый поход объявляли кому-либо *персонально*.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

имеется в виду, что тебя завербуют в крестоносцы. 
В оригинале "to be subjected to someone's crusade"

----------


## Юй Кан

Тогда -- призвать...

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.07.2011), Евгения Горенко (10.07.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

да, это похоже на то.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

тебя подчинят чужому крестовому походу

----------


## До

> Это не значит, что тебя следует обращать в какую-то веру или подвергать чьему-то крестовому походу, пока у тебя не останется и тени сомнений относительно своих убеждений. Мы не говорим о людях без сомнений, которые становятся рьяными крестоносцами, готовыми за свои верования пожертвовать собой.


Вот так надо было цитировать источник:




> THE EXPRESSION OF BASIC GOODNESS is always connected with gentleness - not feeble, lukewarm, milk-and-honey gentleness, but wholehearted, perky gentleness with good head and shoulders. Gentleness, in this sense, comes from experiencing the absence of doubt, or doubtlessness. Being without doubt has nothing to do with accepting the validity of a philosophy or concept. It is not that you should be converted or subjected to someone's crusade until you have no doubt about your beliefs. We are not talking about doubtless people who become evangelical crusaders, ready to sacrifice themselves for their beliefs. Absence of doubt is trusting in the heart, trusting yourself. Being without doubt means that you have connected with yourself, that you have experienced mind and body being synchronized together. When mind and body are synchronized, then you have no doubt.


"Converted or subjected" - стать новообращённым или подчиниться чужому крестовому походу.

----------

Евгения Горенко (10.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Хорошо.
> Можно ли говорить "подвергать крестовому походу"? 
> Говорится ли так?


Смысл ясен и чувствуется ирония по отношению к подобным акциям. Я б оставил.

----------


## Dron

> тебя подчинят *чужому* крестовому походу


Кино "Alien 6. Rised after resurection"?

----------


## Евгения Горенко

нет, скорее заставят работать на _чужого_ дядю или воевать за чужие интересы

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мы не говорим о людях без сомнений, которые становятся рьяными крестоносцами, готовыми за свои верования пожертвовать собой. [/I]


Тут сомнения становятся крестоносцами.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Тут сомнения становятся крестоносцами.


О, спасибо! Не заметила этого нюанса

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

По поводу смысла английского текста "It is not that you should be converted or subjected to someone's crusade until you have no doubt about your beliefs.":
 "Это не значит, что вас должны обратить или совершить на вас крестовый поход, чтобы у вас не осталось сомнений в ваших убеждениях".
Но не принимать участие в походе, to join a crusade.

----------

Евгения Горенко (11.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2011), Юй Кан (11.07.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

*Это не значит, что вас должны отмиссионерить, дабы у вас не осталось сомнений в ваших убеждениях. Мы не говорим о людях без сомнений, о людях, которые становятся фанатиками, готовыми за свои верования пожертвовать собой.*

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Смело

----------

